# If you could have been in the war...



## Confusticated (Sep 11, 2004)

Of all the reasons for fighting and causes of war, I can't imagine any better than the defense of the people against a Dark Lord who is pure evil and will enslave and destroy everybody. And what greater cause for valour is there than defending what is good?

I'm no warrior, but _if_ I were, I'd want to fight in the _War of the Jewels_. 

If you could fight with Eldar and Edain in the war against Morgoth, which battle would you most like to fight in, and under which leader? How would you be armed, and where would you rank? What do you imagine your tale would be? 


I'm in Dorthonion and people are fleeing wildly from the oncoming fire. Some are trying to escort mothers and children away to safety, and others are making ready to defend against the orcs that come pouring down where the flames do not reach. I stay among the warriors, one of many companies holding together in the smoke filled woods, and with a sword I fight till I fall and everyone else around me does, then our bodies are swept over by the flames. None live to tell of it, but they know that many died there with the sons of Finarfin, refusing to flee before Morgoth.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 11, 2004)

Well I would like to be in the War of Wrath. I would like to be in Elven army Armoured with a golden armor shield and helm. I would also have a sword with great history like Gurthang for example. I'd live in the forest learning everyday new things.


----------



## Link 2 (Sep 15, 2004)

Any of the battles would suit me.

My name would be Turmacil (that is "Master Sword" or "Master Swordsman" in Quenya).

I'd be an Elven Captain of Vanyar/Noldor blood under the banner of either Fingolfin or Turgon of Gondolin.

My armor would be forged all of mithril and steel and consist of a hauberk, chestplate, mail, shin guards, vambraces and guantlets. The hauberk and chest plate would be unbrazened, and my armor would shine with a slight tinge of blue near the edges and folds. My shield would be of the same alloy, and upon it's front a star nestled in the high branches of a silver tree would be embrazened upon it.

My long-sword would be Altarist ("Light-cleaver"), and it would be forged of mithril and adamant (diamond). I'd sheath it in a balric thrown over the shoulder of my right side.

I would carry a spear made of steel and adamant, and it's name would be Earglos (Sea-point).

My horse would be of Rochallor's line, of the father's of the Mearas, and be named Elenhir (Star-rider).


Wow, I'm a badass.

If I was that, I'd be like "Bring it on Morgoth."


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 15, 2004)

I would want to fight in the WOTJ-alongside the greatest warriors of all time. I would fight in the Nirnaeth-the grandest of all battles. I would of course eventually run for my life.


----------



## Moonbeams (Sep 15, 2004)

I'd be hiding in the bushes keeping score


----------



## Triandra (Sep 24, 2004)

If I could have been in any of the wars, I would want to be in the Fifth Battle, fighting under Fingon, the High King of the Noldor, (at the time). I'd be fighting with a long spear, and a golden shield. That was my favorite battle, besides the War of Wrath.


----------

